# Sherlock on PBS



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

So I see Sherlock is on the PBS Stations next Sunday. IMHO this is a not to be missed show, much better and way more original than Luther.

For those that don't know it's the Sherlock Holmes characters but set in a modern day London setting.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Sherlock is definitely worth checking out... but then so is Luther (even though I agree Sherlock is better).


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

For those setting a season pass, this is a 3 part series on _Masterpiece Mystery_. It was co-created by Stephen Moffat, who also created the brilliant _Jekyll_ and is currently helming _Doctor Who_. There are 3 more episodes set for next year.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Sherlock is incredible-one of the best shows in the past few years.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Just read the EW blurb/review about this, and that made me really want to see it so I set up the recording. Glad to see positive opinions about it here. I love the old Sherlock Holmes movies and TV shows, and this looks like a good update.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Can't find it. I just checked the local PBS station schedule for next Sunday, and did a title search for Sherlock. Nothing showing up either way. And it sounds great.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Can't find it. I just checked the local PBS station schedule for next Sunday, and did a title search for Sherlock. Nothing showing up either way. And it sounds great.


As mentioned, it's under "Masterpiece Mystery", maybe if you look for that? I would imagine your PBS station will want to show it at least.

EDIT: The PBS station in Houston is showing it next Sunday:http://proweb.myersinfosys.com/detail.php?station=kuht&channel=HD&airdate=10/24/2010&air_id=251152 is what it says on http://www.houstonpbs.org/ProgramSchedule/HDSchedule.html


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll check it out. Looks like I have an empty 9:00 Sunday night slot open now.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. Never heard of it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MickeS said:


> As mentioned, it's under "Masterpiece Mystery", maybe if you look for that? I would imagine your PBS station will want to show it at least.


D'oh! 

Thanks. Brain fart.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

The first and third episodes were directed by the same guy, the second by someone else. The flow and tone of the second was significantly different and not anywhere near as good as the other two. They also changed the way they did a few things in that episode. It was slightly odd how different it was.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> The first and third episodes were directed by the same guy, the second by someone else. The flow and tone of the second was significantly different and not anywhere near as good as the other two. They also changed the way they did a few things in that episode. It was slightly odd how different it was.


That's true. The first and third episodes are awesome (especially the third) but the second is pretty "paint-by-numbers".


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I've seen the first one and was suitably impressed. Not enough to blow me away, but enjoyable. Must get round to watching the other two.

Saw the main character hosting the news quiz "Have I Got News For You?" at the weekend and they used some howling puns during the show causing him to declare the death of his career! Funny stuff.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Didn't the Doctor Who writer Steven Moffat write this?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

whitson77 said:


> Didn't the Doctor Who writer Steven Moffat write this?


See post #3


----------



## Michelle5150 (Nov 16, 2004)

So the 90 minute recording is the whole thing? Or is it just 1 episode?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Michelle5150 said:


> So the 90 minute recording is the whole thing? Or is it just 1 episode?


1 episode.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

looking forward to this


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I enjoyed the first episode immensely, although I'm disappointed to hear that the original BBC version was edited heavily by PBS. Now I want to see the original version.

Episode 1 spoiler to follow:


Spoiler



Oh, and I really wanted Sherlock to say, "The game is afoot!" even though I understand why they changed it to "The game is on!" Of course, it would've been really funny (to me) had he said, "All your game is belong to us!"


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

This was impressive, and even more so if what we got was the "butchered for PBS" version.
Bluray is already pre-ordered.

Have I mentioned Moffett is a god?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I'm seeing comments that the PBS version was edited ("butchered"), but I'm not seeing any mention as to _how_ it was edited. Anyone with any info?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I set a Wishlist for Title:Masterpeice Mystery
Keyword:Sherlock
Category:HD

and for once it worked, and it's looking like it will get all of the Sherlocks in HD (I have like 8 PBS channels, 3 or 4 in HD.)

It amazes me that when you do a Find programs search with category HD you never get a match.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I'm seeing comments that the PBS version was edited ("butchered"), but I'm not seeing any mention as to _how_ it was edited. Anyone with any info?


 I'm just going off Graymalkin's comment, my call on any "heavy editing" is that it's butchering the source, I don't have data on what changes were made.

Diane


----------



## northmoor (Feb 9, 2005)

I haven't seen Sherlock, yet, but after reading this thread and seeing the rating at Metacritic/TV, I'm really looking forward to watching it.

http://www.metacritic.com/tv/sherlock/season-1


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

I've only watched the first 45 min. only because of lack of time to finish it. I'm hooked. So, They've turned the Doctor into a detective. (they seem to share a lot of traits) so far it's been fun.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

kmccbf said:


> I've only watched the first 45 min. only because of lack of time to finish it. I'm hooked. So, They've turned the Doctor into a detective. (they seem to share a lot of traits) so far it's been fun.


Reportedly, Benedict Cumberbatch was Moffat's first choice for the Doctor, but he turned it down because he didn't want the typecasting that goes with the role. This might be Moffat's stealthy way of getting his way after all. I must say, though, that Karen Gillan is a much more fetching companion than Martin Freeman.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

kmccbf said:


> I've only watched the first 45 min. only because of lack of time to finish it. I'm hooked. So, They've turned the Doctor into a detective. (they seem to share a lot of traits) so far it's been fun.


That was one of the things that immediately jumped out at me, the very pronounced similarity between Sherlock and The Doctor. The same excited rambling on and on, the same annoyance that he was the smartest person in the room and no one else could see what seems to be unbelievably obvious to him.

The other thing that I noticed was just how much inspiration _House_ gets from Sherlock Holmes. Watson and _House_'s Wilson are very similar; the biggest difference was that they transplanted the leg pain/injury that goes away when the character is really truly excited about a case from Watson to House.

I really noticed it when Watson excitedly followed Holmes as they chased the cab, then only after did he stop to think "Why on EARTH am I doing this?" and gamely tossed off an apologetic "Welcome to London" to the passenger. That is SO something that Wilson would do in response to another of House's tangents of logical deduction.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I just finished watching the first episode and was so excited about it that I came over here to start a thread on it. I'm glad to see that I was too late, and the rest of you have found this gem.

I don't generally love mysteries, but this one was so good that I'm already upset that we'll only have a few episodes the year.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

If the PBS version is edited, I'm going to have to find the unedited version. Excellent show.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They need to have a crossover with Bleep My Dad Says, just so Shatner can come on and say, "No s***t, Sherlock!"

Yeah, a boy can dream.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Brilliant show.

I have never read any of the Holmes books, but I'm guessing the introduction and back story of Dr Watson returning from Afghanistan comes from there - the beginning of this episode was virtually identical to the first episode of the 1954 TV series "The adventures of Sherlock Holmes" (really enjoyable series by the way!).

Looking forward to next week already.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Iocaine powder?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought it was excellent. It reminded me of Shakespeare plays done in modern settings. This one was today but you never forgot that it was still the basic Sherlock and Holmes.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

MickeS said:


> Brilliant show.
> 
> I have never read any of the Holmes books, but I'm guessing the introduction and back story of Dr Watson returning from Afghanistan comes from there - the beginning of this episode was virtually identical to the first episode of the 1954 TV series "The adventures of Sherlock Holmes" (really enjoyable series by the way!).
> 
> Looking forward to next week already.


Interestingly, the "determining Watson's current status by looking at his cellphone" is very similar to an episode from the books (or maybe short stories), except that Holmes used a Pocket watch instead of a cellphone.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

There's a new PBS iPad App that allows streaming of many PBS shows. Masterpiece is one of them and the Sherlock: A Study of Pink episode is there.

I think I'll watch this in bed tonight on my iPad.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> The other thing that I noticed was just how much inspiration _House_ gets from Sherlock Holmes.


The people who make _House_ never tried to hide it: House's address back in the first season was 221B, in fact.

I thought they did a marvelous job of reframing the story in the modern age so that it really fit there, and still kept what was great about the characters. Sherlock as a phone-phreak is brilliant, and his analysis of traffic patterns in London also wonderfully apropos, and I mostly liked the pop-up-text gimmick (though in the analysis of the fourth victim it seemed a teensy bit overdone). I'm hooked.

Spoiler for episode 1:


Spoiler



Surely they could have analyzed the pills at the lab and Sherlock could have found out if he had the right one without even having to reveal that he was holding one (not that it would be that bad to claim he had one, he could easily say he was playing along with the man). But that still wouldn't have told us how the cabbie predicts which one you'll take, does it?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

As I said earlier the second episode was much weaker. The story and acting were just as good but the different director led to a completely different pacing and they didn't even use everyone's favorite gimmick  Three was back on part with this one.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Brilliant show.
> 
> I have never read any of the Holmes books, but I'm guessing the introduction and back story of Dr Watson returning from Afghanistan comes from there - the beginning of this episode was virtually identical to the first episode of the 1954 TV series "The adventures of Sherlock Holmes" (really enjoyable series by the way!).
> 
> Looking forward to next week already.


I have not been a big fan of Sherlock Holmes, but I know some bits and pieces out of the canon (in the same way I used to know bits and pieces of things about Doctor Who, from seeing random episodes of the old show on PBS). I knew the story had been set in modern times, and yet it was a shock to see the opening of the first episode. "WTF? How'd we get here?" I thought, and then had the D'oh! moment as I recalled that Watson had been injured in ... Afghanistan. Brilliant.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

So I'm 12 minutes into this and I am blown away with it's awesomeness.

This is really, really fantastic, hope it holds up!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The second episode isn't as good as the first and third, which are excellent. I'm ready for the second series.


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Iocaine powder?


When the cabbie told his story, I got this weird SAW/Princess Bride vibe.

Although I enjoyed this reboot, I found Holmes obsession with being correct about his choice rather shallow and pedantic.


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

This series is so good. How can there only be three episodes? We need more right now!


----------



## GymmyH (Jan 12, 2007)

Loved the show. Seems like this current Sherlock, at least in the first episode, was modeled heavily on Jeremy Brett's portrayal of the famous detective from a few years ago.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

kmccbf said:


> I've only watched the first 45 min. only because of lack of time to finish it. I'm hooked. So, They've turned the Doctor into a detective. (they seem to share a lot of traits) so far it's been fun.


Yup. THat's what I thought after watching the first episode. Holmes totally reminded me of Matt Smith's Doctor with some Tennant thrown in.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I watched the second episode last night. As others have said, it wasn't as good as the first, but I still liked it a lot. I don't even know why it wasn't as good, it just had a slightly different tone to it (and


Spoiler



the whole scene with Holmes and his date being captured by the ridiculously scenery-chewing villainess was just too silly for this show. Felt like something out of the old Adam West "Batman" TV show...


).

Very much looking forward to the third episode tonight!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I didn't know about this show, but my SP got it through Masterpiece Mystery. :up:


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

So tonight is another one?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> So tonight is another one?


Yes.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> So tonight is another one?





MickeS said:


> Yes.


sigh... but the last one for this run.
good news is they do plan more, but they're not done yet.

Diane


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> sigh... but the last one for this run.
> good news is they do plan more, but they're not done yet.
> 
> Diane


It's a good thing it's been renewed. But I don't know if I can handle waiting till Fall (BBC's planned release date) to find out what happened.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

That was some cliffhanger last night! I can't wait for more episodes. This show is brilliant.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

kmccbf said:


> It's a good thing it's been renewed. But I don't know if I can handle waiting till Fall (BBC's planned release date) to find out what happened.


Martin Freeman is going to be Bilbo Baggins in the 2-Part "The Hobbit" that Peter Jackson is making. According to an interview I just read on The One Ring website, he's going to New Zealand in January 2011, but is returing to England in the summer (our summer) to film "Sherlock".

So we will definitely be waiting for next Fall for the end of the cliffhanger.


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

kmccbf said:


> It's a good thing it's been renewed. But I don't know if I can handle waiting till Fall (BBC's planned release date) to find out what happened.


Martin Freeman is going to be Bilbo Baggins in the 2-Part "The Hobbit" that Peter Jackson is making. According to an interview I just read on The One Ring website, he's going to New Zealand in January 2011, but is returing to England in the summer (our summer) to film "Sherlock".

So we will definitely be waiting for next Fall for the end of the cliffhanger.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

BradJW said:


> There's a new PBS iPad App that allows streaming of many PBS shows. Masterpiece is one of them and the Sherlock: A Study of Pink episode is there.
> 
> I think I'll watch this in bed tonight on my iPad.


Is the app just for iPad or also for iPhone? I'd check myself but can't access iTunes from work.

edit: Never mind. Was able to access Appshopper and see that it is iPad only. bummer.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Hmmm...I set up a SP for this last month, but all I got was the first episode, which I watched yesterday. The other two have already aired?

I'll have to find them through some other means I guess.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Hmmm...I set up a SP for this last month, but all I got was the first episode, which I watched yesterday. The other two have already aired?
> 
> I'll have to find them through some other means I guess.


Yes, all 3 have aired. I think we recorded all ours at the end of October sometime... we just finished watching it last night.

I don't see any listings for it anymore on WGBH. You can watch them online though at http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/sherlock/watch.html.

Edit: Netflix has it, too, although not on streaming.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Thanks - procuring them as I type this...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

That was one irritating cliffhanger...!


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I watched these today on Netflix. Very cool show. When are the next episode suppose to air?


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

I read on Wikipedia that the second season is scheduled to start airing in the UK in "early 2012". Since the first season aired in the US a couple of months after it was shown in the UK, we're probably looking at Spring 2012 for us. 

BTW, The second season episode titles:
1 -	"A Scandal in Belgravia"
2 -	"The Hounds of Baskerville"
3 -	"The Reichenbach Fall"


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

appleye1 said:


> I read on Wikipedia that the second season is scheduled to start airing in the UK in "early 2012". Since the first season aired in the US a couple of months after it was shown in the UK, we're probably looking at Spring 2012 for us.
> 
> BTW, The second season episode titles:
> 1 -	"A Scandal in Belgravia"
> ...


Couple of classics there. If they do #3 like the original story goes, it will make the season one cliffhanger look like nothing.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

We were on a Sherlock Holmes kick this weekend after seeing "Game of Shadows". I've bought most/all of the stories for my Nook, and also bought a volume of them from Audible. Then I remembered seeing this thread so I checked Netflix and found this show on Saturday.

We're through the first two episodes, and I would agree that the first is much better than the second. I had a similar thought to MickeS (a year+ ago)--the climax of the second episode did seem very 1960's Batman-ish. And the whole second episode just didn't feel right. Glad that the third gets back on par with the first.


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

Second season began airing in the UK two Sundays ago. The third and final episode is scheduled to air in the UK this Sunday. They are out there in the internet if you look for them. The first episode of season two was really entertaining - very much enjoyed it. The writers have done a great job of coming up with some great quality storytelling.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Skryme said:


> Second season began airing in the UK two Sundays ago. The third and final episode is scheduled to air in the UK this Sunday. They are out there in the internet if you look for them. The first episode of season two was really entertaining - very much enjoyed it. The writers have done a great job of coming up with some great quality storytelling.


I like it but honestly I think it's become too convoluted and trying to be too smart for it's own good. My wife enjoyed S1 but bailed out halfway through the first ep of S2. She prefers a simpler approach.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I noticed that they are rerunning S1 on Masterpiece Mystery on WGBH Boston starting on Sunday, if anyone is looking to record it and gets WGBH.  Maybe other PBS stations are rerunning it, too.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> I noticed that they are rerunning S1 on Masterpiece Mystery on WGBH Boston starting on Sunday, if anyone is looking to record it and gets WGBH.  Maybe other PBS stations are rerunning it, too.


THANK YOU!!!!

I'd recorded them on DVD off PBS and then went and lost the high quality copies, being left with only a single disc that had all 3 squeezed in at the six-hour-per-disc picture quality.

If MASTERPIECE is rerunning them in Boston, I'm sure the same episodes will also run everywhere MASTERPIECE is shown.

*EDIT:
Word to the wise. I had trouble finding Sherlock listed, and in checking the listings for Boston, it's not running on WGBH, but rather on a different PBS station, WGBX, at really bad time slots (1:30 Monday mornings, and 3:30/4:00 Tuesday mornings).

WGBH does seem to be set to air the second installment, but not the first, and at a totally different time than WGBX.

Bah.*


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gastrof said:


> *EDIT:
> Word to the wise. I had trouble finding Sherlock listed, and in checking the listings for Boston, it's not running on WGBH, but rather on a different PBS station, WGBX, at really bad time slots (1:30 Monday mornings, and 3:30/4:00 Tuesday mornings).
> 
> WGBH does seem to be set to air the second installment, but not the first, and at a totally different time than WGBX.
> ...


Yeah, I meant to come back and post this when I saw The Blind Banker was the one on WGBH for Sunday.  The reason that I posted this was that I saw this schedule on WGBH's site: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/mystery/index.html. It says that Season 2 will air May 6, 13, and 20, and that an encore presentation of Season 1 will air January 15, 22, and 29.

I don't know why they are airing out of order for Season 1. For me, I was able to get A Study in Pink from WMEA, which I guess is Maine PBS. But it does say that WGBH will be airing it for 3 weeks starting the 15th so I'm guessing they must be doing all 3 even if they are out of order.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> ...I don't know why they are airing out of order for Season 1...


From the listings I found, WGBH isn't airing the first one at all. WGBX is airing the series, late night. So far only the first two are coming up at zap2it.com (only two weeks ahead at a time, naturally), and it looks like GBX is the one that'll really be carrying it.

Here's the listings-
Sherlock: A Study in Pink 
(First Aired: Oct. 24, 2010) 
Sherlock uses the science of deduction to catch a woman's killer.
Mon 1/16 
1:30AM-3:00AM 44 WGBX 
Tue 1/17 
4:00AM-5:30AM 44 WGBX

Sherlock: The Blind Banker 
(First Aired: Oct. 31, 2010) 
After a banker is found dead, Holmes and Watson follow clues to an underground crime gang.
Mon 1/23 
1:30AM-3:00AM 44 WGBX 
4:30AM-6:00AM 2 WGBH 
Tue 1/24 3:30AM-5:00AM 44 WGBX


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gastrof said:


> From the listings I found, WGBH isn't airing the first one at all. WGBX is airing the series, late night. So far only the first two are coming up at zap2it.com (only two weeks ahead at a time, naturally), and it looks like GBX is the one that'll really be carrying it.


Oops, yeah, I got my dates messed up, I thought I had scheduled S1E2 for the 15th. What a mess PBS schedules are! 

I don't get WGBX here in NH... at least not in HD anyway, which means to me that I don't get it.  We get WGBH, WMEA (Maine) and NHPTV in HD. Hopefully one of those stations will have S1E3... guess I'll find out when the TiVo schedule goes out that far! 

I don't really care much about the times... we'll just TiVo them and watch them when we want... likely nearer to the May broadcast of S2.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

and their not airing it on the New Hampshire PBS station....


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> ...I don't get WGBX here in NH... at least not in HD anyway, which means to me that I don't get it.  We get WGBH, WMEA (Maine) and NHPTV in HD. Hopefully one of those stations will have S1E3... guess I'll find out when the TiVo schedule goes out that far! ...


The station WMEA is part of the Main Public Broadcasting Network.

http://www.mpbn.net/Television/TVSchedule.aspx

Seems they have a main station and two or three "repeaters" to carry their signal to places further away. WMEA seems to be one of the repeaters.

The schedule looks like it's the same for the main station and all the repeaters, and SHERLOCK is listed for this coming Sunday (the 15th) at 10pm, and it is airing in HD.

Oh...

WGBX is now no longer a Standard Def channel. It broadcasts in HD, so it may very well be HD on your cable system after all.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

If you have Netflix streaming, they have S1.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

gastrof said:


> The station WMEA is part of the Main Public Broadcasting Network.


nope  we can't get anything ota nor does our time warner cable line up have it
the scenery is gorgeous tho


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

I just set up a season pass with Title=Sherlock and Actor=Benidict Cumberbach (or how ever he spells his name -- it was on the actor list)


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

alyssa said:


> nope  we can't get anything ota nor does our time warner cable line up have it
> the scenery is gorgeous tho




To be blunt, did you notice my post was directed at Laria, who'd said she does get that channel? Not you?



tiassa said:


> I just set up a season pass with Title=Sherlock and Actor=Benidict Cumberbach (or how ever he spells his name -- it was on the actor list)


Problem is, it may actually be listed as "Masterpiece", so setting up for "Sherlock" may not get you anything.

I tried to set up an "every episode" thingie on my cable DVR, and it tried to get EVERY episode of the series "Masterpiece".

Here in the States, "Sherlock" isn't running as a separate series.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

gastrof said:


> Problem is, it may actually be listed as "Masterpiece", so setting up for "Sherlock" may not get you anything.
> 
> I tried to set up an "every episode" thingie on my cable DVR, and it tried to get EVERY episode of the series "Masterpiece".


Try "Masterpiece Mystery"... last year and this time that is what it's listed under for us. Searching for that should cut out the episodes of Masterpiece Classic.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Sherlock is showing up under Masterpiece Mystery in my show listings...


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

A question for those who have already seen the second episode of season 2 (Baskerville):


Spoiler



At the very end of the episode, we see the release of someone from a concrete cell. It appeared to be Moriarty. Were we supposed to be sure that it was Moriarty, and were we supposed to recognize the person giving the order to release him or the person who actually released him?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

laria said:


> Try "Masterpiece Mystery"... last year and this time that is what it's listed under for us. Searching for that should cut out the episodes of Masterpiece Classic.


I'll see if I can manage that. I'm still learning how to run the cable DVR, and had clicked on tonight's (around here, tomorrow morning's) episode of Sherlock, and just clicked on the "series" option. No actual name was given. Maybe there's a way to do it by name? Maybe I'll try...

__________________
The hair people do not play basketball, but do allow parrots.


----------



## Skryme (Dec 19, 2007)

To Penny:



Spoiler



I'm absolutely certain it was Moriarty in the cell and we were intended to see that. I'm only slightly less certain that the person who ordered his release was the other Holmes.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

paracelsus said:


> Sherlock is showing up under Masterpiece Mystery in my show listings...


Mine too -- I think the "Title" of the show is "Masterpiece Mystery: Sherlock", a Wishlist search of "Title=Sherlock and Actor= Cumberbach, Benidect" will find the show (at lest it does on my Tivo)


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks, Skryme!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Third episode of season 2 - how did he do it?


Spoiler



It was a robot operated by tiny people inside it


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

pgogborn said:


> Third episode of season 2 - how did he do it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Read that idea on another website, but it's a very funny idea regardless!


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I just discovered this on Netflix. I've been enjoying Elementary so I thought I'd give it a try.

WOW. This is SO much better than Elementary. Why do the Brits have such short seasons? I could love a 23-episode run of this!


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Ereth said:


> WOW. This is SO much better than Elementary. Why do the Brits have such short seasons? I could love a 23-episode run of this!


Because they are written by individual writers not teams of writers.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pgogborn said:


> Because they are written by individual writers not teams of writers.


Except for, say, Sherlock, which is written by a team of writers, not individual writers...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The reason the quality is higher is because they have less episodes, IMO.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

eddyj said:


> The reason the quality is higher is because they have less episodes, IMO.


Precisely. They don't have to fill 22 episodes, they basically scope, plot, write and produce three movies.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Ereth said:


> I just discovered this on Netflix. I've been enjoying Elementary so I thought I'd give it a try.
> 
> WOW. This is SO much better than Elementary. Why do the Brits have such short seasons? I could love a 23-episode run of this!


I'm glad you're enjoying it. One of my most favorite TV productions of the past few years. It's so well done.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Except for, say, Sherlock, which is written by a team of writers, not individual writers...


I doubt that Steven Moffat, Mark Gatiss or Stephen Thompson would agree with that (unless you are saying 3 is a team of writers).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pgogborn said:


> I doubt that Steven Moffat, Mark Gatiss or Stephen Thompson would agree with that (unless you are saying 3 is a team of writers).


1st season, three episodes, three writers.

2nd season, three episodes, three writers.

Most American shows have fewer writers than episodes.

Just sayin' Sherlock is not a show written by an individual writer. Unless you are saying Steven Moffat, Mark Gatiss, and Stephen Thompson are actually all the same person.

Of course there ARE some British shows written by an individual writer. But not many; most are team-written.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Unless you are saying Steven Moffat, Mark Gatiss, and Stephen Thompson are actually all the same person..


I was answering a question.

To pad out my orignal answer:
The reason why Sherlock had such a "short season" instead of "23 episodes" was they did not employ 20 additional writers. They employed 3 writers who each wrote 1 episode.

Steven Moffat, Mark Gatiss and Stephen Thompson (2 of whom created the show) did not want to each write 7+ episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I would be really, really amazed if that played any role in the decision to go with three episodes...


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I would be really, really amazed if that played any role in the decision to go with three episodes...


You are really, really amazing.

After the success of the first series [season] the BBC waited to see if/when Steven Moffat and Mark Gatiss would write more episodes:
BBC News
10 August 2010 Last updated at 12:30
...
"There will be more," producer Sue Vertue told the BBC's Breakfast programme. "We're having a meeting to talk about how many and when.
...
"Steven and Mark are very busy - Steven is obviously doing Doctor Who as well - so it's just when we're going to do them," said Vertue >
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-10925753

As it turned out there was 2 years between the first and second series [season].

And for people waiting a third series [season] Steven Moffat says it will come "when we're ready":
Get used to a bit of starvation. Were making movies  those six films weve made could go in the cinema. You cant factory produce that  its a different kind of show. So, when were good and ready  it wont be that long  but when were ready, youll get the follow-up. >
http://screenrant.com/sherlock-season-3-premiere-date-aco-148065/


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That's not about writing, that's about the whole production process.

But I'm done.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That's not about writing, that's about the whole production process.
> 
> But I'm done.


I am not done.

In the case of Sherlock the writing is not only the foundation for the production process it is _one_ of the reasons why the production is so good.

No Moffat and Gatiss no writing. No writing no production process. No production process no Sherlock.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Also follow the money family:








>
http://www.hartswoodfilms.co.uk/about-us/

In the 1980s Producer Beryl Vertue left the Stigwood Organisation, where she was Deputy Chairman, to form the independent production company Hartswood Films.

Bery Vertue Producer and Chairman of Hartswood Films is the wife of Hartswood Films Board Director and Sherlock co creator/writer Steven Moffat.

Sue Vertue Hartswood Films Producer and Board Director is a daughter of Steven Moffat.

Debbie Vertue Hartswood Films General Manager and Board Director is a daughter of Simon Moffat.

Hartsford Films is the Sherlock production company.

It is not too surprising a good husband and father would call out the entire production process for praise.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

pgogborn said:


> Also follow the money family:
> 
> http://www.hartswoodfilms.co.uk/about-us/
> 
> ...


I think Moffat is married to Sue not Bery)) who is about 75


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think Moffat is married to Sue not Bery)) who is about 75


Yep. It even said that Sue was the wife in the link in my previous post.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Follow the money.

Steven Moffat on why team writing is so prevalent in the U.S. "Studios need 60 shows to break even, you need to have constant writing over all those weeks". >
http://www.chortle.co.uk/news/2003/11/06/3126/america_ruined_my_sitcom

Ben Stephenson controller, BBC drama commissioning agrees and makes a particular reference to Moffat and Sherlock:
John Plunkett
guardian.co.uk, Tuesday 12 October 2010 07.28 BST

[The U.S.] make great television. But with a few exceptions they make just two types: 13-part series and 24-part series. Why? Because it's the best commercial model for them to recoup their investment."

"Get out of the room if you want to write anything else. No Five Daughters, no Sherlock, no Dive, no The Silence, no The Song of Lunch. All of those writers would be told  make it 13 or 24 parts, or nothing. *Steven Moffat would not be able to write Sherlock how he wants to. He'd be replaced by someone who could write 24 episodes.*"

Stephenson argued that the UK provided a vibrant market for a writer who does not want to labour on "one idea for five years" >
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/oct/12/sky-bbc-television-drama


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Moffat needs to get back to writing more Coupling..

(just kidding, unfortunately)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I just watched all 6 today on Netflix. Good show.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

mattack said:


> Moffat needs to get back to writing more Coupling..
> 
> (just kidding, unfortunately)


hey I wouldn't complain, that's next up on my rotation of videos to watch on the elliptical at the gym, I'm just working through their earlier Men Behaving Badly


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Aaaargh!

Looks like it might be early 2014 before we get the next season of Sherlock here in the US!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

cmontyburns said:


> If you have Netflix streaming, they have S1.


Is the Netflix version the butcher PBS version?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Johncv said:


> Is the Netflix version the butcher PBS version?


It's also on amazon prime free video...
According to Amazon, S1 is 1 hr 32 mins, 1 hr 29 mins, 1 hr 34 mins..

is that butchered?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Sherlock holiday special (The Abominable Bride) on tonight on PBS. I didn't see this advertised anywhere (mind you, I don't usually browse PBS) but saw it in an Ausiello tweet. It's the usual gang (Cummerbatch/Freeman) but set in the late 19th century (that's so Moffat, right?)


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes - I have seen some promotion of this. It is the Moffat Sherlock, just set in the original stories' timeframe. Should be fun.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

Yes, this should be very good, I've been watching a lot of PBS and this has been heavily promoted. I can't wait.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

wprager said:


> ...
> It's the usual gang (Cummerbatch/Freeman) but set in the late 19th century (that's so Moffat, right?)


I have just finished watching the episode.


Spoiler



Timey-wimey with brass knobs on.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Just finished watching it with Daughter #1 who is what I call a "Modern" Sherlock Holmes fan following the Robert Downey Jr. movies and "Sherlock" (and did not like "Elementary"). We are both in agreement...

"Sherlock" is back...

Not going into specifics, but it fixes a complaint from season 3 and is a must see before season 4 sometime later this year...

Loved it...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

You can go into specifics in spoiler tags? I'm wondering what the season 3 complaint is. 

This isn't much of a spoiler, but something that caught my eye that I didn't realize was a reference that showed up in _Elementary_, which I also love:



Spoiler



The Diogenes Club. When that part came on, I said to SO, oh, that's Mycroft's restaurant name in _Elementary_! And he was like, yeah, that's a reference to this club...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

This episode was hilarious, I loved it. So much fun.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

laria said:


> You can go into specifics in spoiler tags? I'm wondering what the season 3 complaint is.


I'm not the poster, but too much Moriarty was my complaint, I knew eventually they would come to him, but he's better in smaller doses, in the end he was just too much in almost every way


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

dianebrat said:


> I'm not the poster, but too much Moriarty was my complaint, I knew eventually they would come to him, but he's better in smaller doses, in the end he was just too much in almost every way


Haven't watched the new one yet but that was my complaint too. I read all the Sherlock stories and Moriarity is nowhere near pervasive.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

dianebrat said:


> I'm not the poster, but too much Moriarty was my complaint, I knew eventually they would come to him, but he's better in smaller doses, in the end he was just too much in almost every way




TonyD79 said:


> Haven't watched the new one yet but that was my complaint too. I read all the Sherlock stories and Moriarity is nowhere near pervasive.



hmm, the amount of moriarty screen time hadn't even crossed my mind...



Win Joy Jr said:


> Not going into specifics, but it fixes a complaint from season 3 and is a must see before season 4 sometime later this year...Loved it...


...but i don't believe that is the plot point being alluded to, and, i agree, this is a _must watch_ before season 4.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

There's a big screen (movie theater) showing of this episode on January 5 and 6, supposedly 20 some minutes longer? I did watch the Masterpiece Mystery broadcast last night, and probably will watch the rerun January 10th, but unsure if the movie version would be story changing for me.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

paracelsus said:


> There's a big screen (movie theater) showing of this episode on January 5 and 6, supposedly 20 some minutes longer? I did watch the Masterpiece Mystery broadcast last night, and probably will watch the rerun January 10th, but unsure if the movie version would be story changing for me.


do you know of a link with info on the longer version? imdb lists ep15 as 89min, but my 1.5hr recording cut off the ending last night, so i'm off to see if it's available on prime, and scheduling another recording with padding when it airs on pbs the 10th.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think season 4 is planned for 2017.

Easy to say the episode was wonderful and it was great to have it back but the show is way more dense, plot and in other ways, than it was originally.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think season 4 is planned for 2017.


yes, the rest of the season is airing in 2017, except for this episode airing in 2016.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, the rest of the season is airing in 2017, except for this episode airing in 2016.


This is not part of Season 4. This is a special.

So...ten episodes in the first six years! This ain't no American TV show! 

(Not a complaint, by the way. Just an observation!)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This is not part of Season 4. This is a special.


that's what i thought, too, but imdb disagrees. 

with other specials, i've seen the outlying ep attached to the end of the previous season, which is where i really believe this ep belongs, imho.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

That's weird that it was cut off. Ours was like a 1:32 min recording and it fit in it just fine... there was the usual PBS ads for like Viking River Cruise in the beginning, then it ended a couple minutes before the end of the recording.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

laria said:


> That's weird that it was cut off. Ours was like a 1:32 min recording and it fit in it just fine... there was the usual PBS ads for like Viking River Cruise in the beginning, then it ended a couple minutes before the end of the recording.


yeah, not only weird, unusual compared with any other 1p or 1x shows i've set to record on apt, and the first time it's happened with masterpiece. most of my apt recordings begin as their local identifier is just ending, a few seconds before the start of any show.

still, it might have been a local issue.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

The season 3 complaint I was referring to was:

Spoiler space



Spoiler



That Moriority was alive. A lot of people howled about the end of season 3. This episode indicated that he was NOT alive (as Sherlock deduced). So the question is who is picking up where he left off? Could it be an organization like the Brides?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Win Joy Jr said:


> The season 3 complaint I was referring to was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that complaint, and it dovetails with mine


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> that's what i thought, too, but imdb disagrees.
> 
> with other specials, i've seen the outlying ep attached to the end of the previous season, which is where i really believe this ep belongs, imho.


With some shows (Doctor Who, Downton Abbey), the Christmas Special is produced as part of a season. This special was not...it is definitely a manifestly a stand-alone (in fact, the reason they did it was because they weren't going to be doing another season for a while and wanted us to have something to tide us over).

IMDb probably just slotted it into a season to give it a place in their listings. But it really truly isn't part of any season.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> do you know of a link with info on the longer version? imdb lists ep15 as 89min, but my 1.5hr recording cut off the ending last night, so i'm off to see if it's available on prime, and scheduling another recording with padding when it airs on pbs the 10th.


All I can say is the movie version runs 110 minutes or 1 hr 50 minutes and the TV version was 90 minutes.

Movie info:
Running Time
1 hr 50 min
Release Date
January 5, 2016

TV show info:
MASTERPIECE and PBS today announced that Sherlock: The Abominable Bride, a 90-minute special, will premiere Friday, January 1, 2016, on MASTERPIECE Mystery! on PBS at 9:00pm ET, and simultaneously online at pbs.org/masterpiece.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Maybe there are interviews or something as part of the movie event? The few event type things that I have gone to at the theater, they all had extra "stuff", not just the actual movie/concert.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

With so much time between seasons, there's plenty of time to rewatch them all. And the episodes are so dense and rich you almost need to watch them more than once.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

They had the theatrical showing in Australia yesterday and it sounds like it starts with an introduction by Moffat and concludes with a Making Of feature after the show.

I don't know if that accounts for all the additional run-time, or if there is any extra content.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

That was fun! Too many laugh-out-loud moments to list (and besides, spoilers).


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I guess I am in the minority. I thought it was awful. 
It was like a bad Doctor Who episode without the doctor. 
Steven Moffat ruins everything he touches.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I guess I am in the minority. I thought it was awful.
> It was like a bad Doctor Who episode without the doctor.
> Steven Moffat ruins everything he touches.


I love moffats work.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Cainebj said:


> I guess I am in the minority. I thought it was awful.
> It was like a bad Doctor Who episode without the doctor.
> Steven Moffat ruins everything he touches.


I like Moffat (and he can't really ruin a show he created without getting credit pre-ruin) but the more I think about it the more I agree that this episode was pretty poor. The show has become way too smug. The commentors at Den of Geek seem to agree and I loved this one.


> Sherlock was in a plane, then he got out of the plane and got into a car. That's about how far the plot of Sherlock advanced in this. It's been four years since Moriarty's death,


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

This was never supposed to advance the plot. It was always intended as a one-off, detached from the main plot of the show.

I haven't seen the article referenced, but if they're not aware of this, then they probably shouldn't be writing about the show. (I don't watch it, and I knew that.)


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think you missed the point. This was from the viewer comments, which were mostly negative, and I agree, because the show has become way too self referencing and nowhere near as clever as it originally was. It's still entertaining and still has some funny moments but it's not as good as it thinks it is.

The comment was just one I thought was funny.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

To me the whole thing was a bit of a reset. It was Sherlock doing self therapy. Keep the story and history intact but change the tone for the future.


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

I think it was fun. I think it was _intended_ to be fun, and not intended to advance the story.

I think it was all about having fun with placing the characters in the era of the original Holmes.

Maybe I enjoyed it as much as I did because that's how I was thinking of it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I know I had previously seen the first of the new Sherlocks.. and recorded the rest, but hadn't watched them.. So I now have watched a couple out of order (I re-recorded a couple in HD that were reshown).

So I watched this new episode, and The Hounds of Baskerville and "His Last Vow", in that order, over the weekend.

Strangely, previously I had found this Sherlock very dry for some reason, but I ended up laughing a lot at several of the things in the various episodes.

(I like "Elementary" a lot, btw, and any of you that haven't watched it should give it a try. I liked an imdb review I read a while ago that said something like (paraphrase) "I had never watched it since I like 'Sherlock' then finally gave it a try, and I like it a lot".)


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Watching the news tonight they had an interview with Catherine Greig's twin sister about her plan to plead guilty to more charges, and my wife and I looked at each other and said, "It's never twins!"


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

madscientist said:


> Watching the news tonight they had an interview with Catherine Greig's twin sister about her plan to plead guilty to more charges, and my wife and I looked at each other and said, "It's never twins!"


What does that have to do with anything?

The Sherlock quote is about the explanation of a mysterious crime never being that the perpetrator(s) are identical twins. It does not mean that no twin ever commits a crime.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Sometimes, it is twins. Sometimes.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

john4200 said:


> What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> The Sherlock quote is about the explanation of a mysterious crime never being that the perpetrator(s) are identical twins. It does not mean that no twin ever commits a crime.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

I was both disappointed and entertained by the episode.

The good:
All of the victorian stuff and the mystery of the bride.

The bad:
Everything that took place in the present. It made the episode and, indeed, the entire series more confusing than it needed to be, IMHO. All the "mind palace" and Moriarty stuff seems unnecessary and needlessly confusing. There were/are easier ways to advance the plot in the direction that they did.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

7thton said:


> The bad:
> Everything that took place in the present. It made the episode and, indeed, the entire series more confusing than it needed to be, IMHO. All the "mind palace" and Moriarty stuff seems unnecessary and needlessly confusing. There were/are easier ways to advance the plot in the direction that they did.


I actually thought that the present day items were a decent attempt to get themselves out of the corner that they painted themselves into at the end of the last season.


----------



## LooseWiring (Jan 6, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> I actually thought that the present day items were a decent attempt to get themselves out of the corner that they painted themselves into at the end of the last season.


That's funny. I recently watched all 3 series of Sherlock and, after watching the last episode of series 3, I didn't see the corner. I thought the "corner" was a ruse as soon as they showed it.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

LooseWiring said:


> That's funny. I recently watched all 3 series of Sherlock and, after watching the last episode of series 3, I didn't see the corner. I thought the "corner" was a ruse as soon as they showed it.


I didn't see it as a plot "corner" either.

I mean...



Spoiler



Moriarty is back...took over some TV broadcasts...asks Sherlock "do you miss me"...they turn the plane around.



I would be perfectly happy to have this as actual plot, not something that has to be explained away and abandoned.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

As another data point as to where this falls into the seasons/series, at least iTunes considers it part of Season 4...


----------

